# Video from 7-5-12 Alabama



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the video from Thursday 7-5-12, diving with Swander. http://vimeo.com/45476367


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a copy of the report:

Thursday the 5th 
Swander took us for a ride out of OBA, it was Steve, my brother Aaron, my nephew Cullen(12yo), Alyssa and myself. Aaron and Cullen were along for the hook & line action and to watch bubbles while the rest of us got wet. 

1st dive: I&#146;ve been wanting to dive a tank for about a year and finally got to do that on our first dive, the water was warm and the viz was great all the way to the bottom and then it just kind of went away, probably only 18ft or so. 

2nd dive was on a barge that I wanted Alyssa to see. The water was almost hot and about the same thing happened to the viz. Alyssa did manage a few good snapper including her new personal record. Steve as usual was on top of the game with snapper, flounder and grouper. Final score was 10 snapper, 1 flounder and 1 grouper. Steve was awesome with Cullen and gave him the time of his life out there, it seemed like as fast as Steve could tie on a new hook Cullen would lose another one. Good times and great memories for Cullen. Another great day on the water!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I get some of those annoying tangles with mono on my riffe too. I go back and forth with free shafting and a mono. What material would you rather use??


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the cord that my JBL's came with. 
I got some heavy blue colored tuna line from DivePros and that seems to be a lot better. They're ordering a spool of 600lb spectra, I can't wait to try that out! It's the same stuff that the wishbones on your Riffe bands are made of and should be strong, have a small diameter and not hold a memory.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice shooting. No interest in the lionfish?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I wanted to smack the Lionfish but with snapper coming to a close, they have priority.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dude your girl is dead on with a speargun! Great video! Thanks for posting!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guy, she's a killer!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Yeah, I wanted to smack the Lionfish but with snapper coming to a close, they have priority.


You just have to learn to stab them out in the open with your gun. Nothing to it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, yeah, doesn't always work that way though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

You have lots of time to practice before I get back in the water.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice video Jeremy. That gun of yours is wicked fast!!! Good shooting!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool....i want to go!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Steve, with 40 inches of band stretch I don't think I'll keep the 3rd band. It seems to be more accurate with two anyways. Danial we need to get back out, you an Jeff can eat the cookie dough and I'll jinx you with the sharks.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice video guys! Great dive sites too!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Thanks Steve, with 40 inches of band stretch I don't think I'll keep the 3rd band. It seems to be more accurate with two anyways. Danial we need to get back out, you an Jeff can eat the cookie dough and I'll jinx you with the sharks.


it's too late. you ruined the magic. the cookie dough is like tinkerbell's pixie dust...if you don't believe it will work, it won't work! remember Peter Pan?


----------

